# Slick Trick vs. Sonic



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I thought I read the opposite. The sonic blades folded up regularily but they did fly true with the fieldtips.


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

I've shot both heads, and personally I don't feel there is any competition between the two. The sonic blades IMO are less durable than the ST's, especially at the tips. The difference in cutting surface (not diameter) is also more favorable with the ST's. Again, JMO.


----------



## deerckiller (May 18, 2009)

I am shooting the Super Sonics, I know they are thicker than than the older models. So are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## pine (Jul 30, 2006)

I shoot Sonics because with my setup I wanted a true COC head. The ST is not. Durability has not been an issue. All my 5 hits have been pass thrus with minimal blade damage. I use my blades for only 1 hunting shot then they become pratice blades so I really don't care if they are not in perfect condition after a hit. I have to say that the ST with it's steel nose should overall be more durable but if you want a true COC head that flys like a FP & is low cost the Sonic is a good choice. I in no way am saying that the ST is not a good head. I just felt for me the Sonic was a better choice.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

i bought a pack of ST and sonics and did a little testing i went with the sonics for me.both are good heads.most cut on contact heads the tips of the blades get damaged more easy than a non cut on contact head.i shot my sonics threw plywood with no damage to the blades.what i like about the sonics is if hit something hard can just replace the blades on the ST heads the tip is part of the ferule so if thats damaged have to buy a whole new head.


----------

